# Auckland enquiries



## Lo (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I plan to place a visit to Auckland while waiting for the PR Visa approval.

Anyone can tell me hows the weather in Mid of May for Auckland? 

Is there any good home stay to suggest for a week stay in Auckland?

Where could you suggest me to stay for the first step entering Auckland and search more information on the state school - primary?

Thanks

Regards,
Mandy


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

supermandy79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I plan to place a visit to Auckland while waiting for the PR Visa approval.
> 
> ...


May is the last month of Autumn and although the weather in Auckland can be pretty good it can and will be very changeable with the possibility of 4 seasons in a day.
Sorry can't help you with homestays or schools.


----------



## Thiagu (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I hv newly joined the forum.

Cheers.


----------



## Kiwijock (Mar 4, 2015)

*Schools and homestays*

Hi

Go to Google and type in "primary schools Auckland"
There's a few good links including Wikipedia

Likewise Google "Homestays Auckland" and there are several links

Cheers


----------

